# New kind of bit...?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Have you tried to chew the leather yourself? I'm not being sarcastic in any way, but it tastes awful (unlike bits some of which has very pleasant taste and yes, I did try the bits before buying them :wink: ). I wouldn't put THAT in my horse's mouth. But to each own.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, no, I don't think I've ever tried tasting leather.

The site mentions a few times to soak the bit in sunflower oil to both soften up the leather and to 'give a taste the horses like'.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, no. :?

My Arab gelding chewed through a set of reins in double fast time. That bit might take longer, but I'm sure he'd manage. 

Rubber covered metal or regular metal bits attached in the regular way to a bridle are just fine and dandy with me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm confused. If there is no head stall to put poll pressure on the horse what exactly does the pelham do other than add crub chain pressure?

And why is this a step between bitless and bits? 

Having something in the mouth is OK if it is not attached to the rest of their face?


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Speed Racer- lol. How did he get ahold of a set of reins? The site says: "The thickness of Meroth Pelham lærbitt is about 11-14mm. The width (which will rest on lanene) is about 16-17 mm." If that helps any. (I think lanene is the gums.)

Always Behind- I think the pelham is designed to be attached to a bridle. Why the snaffle-ish one is meant to be without a headstall, I don't know. 
It seems a common reason to go bitless is to be softer on/preserve the mouth, and, avoiding the "any bit can be harsh in the wrong hands" or vice versa argument, I would think leather would be a bit softer than metal, yeah?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know. There are all kinds of nasty chemicals that are used during the leather tanning process that I would be uncomfortable putting in my horse's mouth. Besides, all my horses like their metal bits just fine.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

NoHorse said:


> Speed Racer- lol. How did he get ahold of a set of reins?


Entirely my fault. He was tacked and in his stall, and someone distracted me and I took my eyes off him. I knew he was mouthy, and it didn't take him any time at all to chew through my favorite reins. :-x

Bitless bridles aren't any less harsh than bits; the pressure points are just different. It's not so much _what_ you use as how you use it. Even the softest snaffle or comfortable bitless bridle can be a torture device in the wrong hands.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

smrobs- "The leather is treated only with vegetable oil and is of very good quality. It is completely free of chemical additives." 


So I guess the general consensus is 'not needed'? Dang. I was hoping for the next best thing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

NoHorse said:


> I would think leather would be a bit softer than metal, yeah?


Well, it's not about being softer. Bit is not for horse to break teeth on or bite it during a ride. Unless the horse chomps on bit (which can be a pain or teeth issues and should be carefully looked into) they kinda "suck"/chew the bit, play with bit, etc. If you don't like the bit then go with bitless - nothing wrong with it either if horse likes it. But just the idea of chewing strip of leather is pretty awkward IMHO. I believe it was used while back by native americans, but I can be wrong.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Most normal bits do not have square corners.

This has square corners.

Nothing about having square corners in a mouth seems softer to me.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

Good point, AB.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, indians used to use something similar (as can be seen here in the picture at the bottom) and it has the potential to be really harsh because there is no getting away from it. The tongue is basically tied to the lower jaw and I can only imagine how quickly a sensitive or busy mouthed horse would absolutely freak out from the feeling of having their mouth trapped.


----------



## NoHorse (Feb 18, 2011)

smrobs- Don't they tie some racehorses' tongues, too? I was told that was to prevent the horse from swallowing its own tongue, which seems... highly improbable to me.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Obviously, that has to have a curb strap or the bit would slide right out of the mouth, but I don't like it. I can't imagine it has much benefit when used without a headstall. I dunno, I just don't like it.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Im just wondering- couldn't your horse just spit out that bit considering theres no headstall or anything? lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The strap that goes around their lower jaw is not a curb strap, it is a strap that ties it on. So it would not really be possible for them to spit it out.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohhh I see.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Isn't that just a glorified war bridle like the Native Americans used?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yuck! Can you imagine the taste of leather in your mouth for a 30 min to 1 hour ride? Eww. 

I think the idea behind it is good in that they are trying to design something that is soft on the horse's tongue but even this bit has square edges, its not even rounded.

I can imagine this bit being very easy for the horse to lean up against and get heavy in the rider's hands. If the choice is between this one and a bitless bridle, bitless bride all the way! Lol 

Very interesting bridle tho!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

As someone else said, no possibility for tongue relief whatsoever. And holy steep price! I don't think that the squared edges would matter in a soft material like harness leather, though.

If you want something "softer," what's wrong with a solid rubber bit? You can even get them contoured to provide tongue relief.


----------



## windspeed (Feb 25, 2008)

*Meroth Leather bit now available in the USA*

Hello all!
I am glad that there is discussion around and interest in the Meroth Leather Bit already. 
After testing this bit for 1 year I decided to import and distribute it here in the USA. You can now purchase this bit at our online horse wellness store 

I was desperately looking for something that I could recommend to clients with horses that were extremely sensitive in the mouth, but where horse, rider or horse/rider combination were not suitable for a bitless approach.

After seeing/testing these bits, I am convinced that they are a wonderful solution in the right hands. A word of caution: In my opinion, this bit is not for beginners! As it does not slide around from side to side as much if someone is balancing themselves off the reins, as beginners often do. This may result in increase pressure on the TMJ. My recommendation: If you'd like to use the 'snaffle' type Meroth Leather Bit, be sure







you don't balance yourself off the reins. This bit is ideal for folks who ride with a light hand and for horses that have not been doing so well with other bits (head shaking, teeth grinding, bearing down on the bit, sticking out tongue, etc.)

Cheers!

Stefanie


----------



## redsy (Sep 13, 2015)

Glad to see there's a bit like this in production, and that people are aware it can be very harsh in the wrong hands! At our ranch we use a single soft cotton rein as a bit when doing light work (it loops through the mouth, around the lower jaw, and back to one hand), and we rely on leg pressure and balance to move the horse. It is more used as an emergency stop, and only used on well-schooled horses who understand their other aids. It is nowhere near as safe/reliable as a bridle but the horses seem to like it more -- once our horses get used to the feeling, they relax way more than they would in a traditional bitted bridle. There is no port for tongue relief, but you *don't* cinch it down hard over the tongue, so they can still wiggle their tongue around - about the same pressure over the tongue as the weight of a bit would create. That jiggly bump of chin prevents it sliding off the head. Proper adjustment, handling, and materials make all the difference. And with a two-rein setup, like this product's, you'd have a lot more control.

If you are worried about leather tasting nasty or having harsh edges, try wrapping it in Sealtex - that will make the bit bigger (more surface area) and spread out the pressure on the tongue. And it might help protect the leather from accidental chews.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> Isn't that just a glorified war bridle like the Native Americans used?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lady asked at Crow Fair a couple years ago, "I didn't think Indians used bits. Don't you just use a piece of leather? Which is much gentler."

The older man she asked said, "Oh yeah, the 'war bridle.' Yeah we used those only until we won a war. Then we stole all the bits. They work a lot better." That is probably pretty close to the truth. If they didn't have a bit, they used the leather. If they could obtain a bit, through trade/luck/or fast fingers, they used that.

(I love Indian humor)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's certainly an interesting bit, but IMO has few applications that can't be done with something else that's easier and cheaper to obtain. It's the very rare case that it's really necessary, but they do exist. Check out Luciana Diniz and her horse As Taro 2, who use this bit (without a bridle, just reins attached) in international level show jumping. IIRC the horse had a head shaking problem and this was the only thing that solved it!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess I'm missing the point..?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Everyone wants to try and improve the tack instead of improving the hands using it.

I have never had an issue with a horse using a metal bit like every other model horsey citizen. I cannot imagine a reason why a regular horse would need this so badly you would pay 100+ for it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------

